# New Speed Cameras Catch You From Space



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

Life in the UK

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-speed-cameras-trap-motorists-from-space.html



> A new type of speed cameras which can use satellites to measure average speed over long distances are being tested in Britain.


.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Im betting that was a late April Fools joke, have you seen the date??


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

20th of April, a bit late, no its genuine, it is still using camera's on the ground, but using gps satellites to calculate the speed between 2 or more camera's.

.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

As long as we don't get any of that here in the States... I really don't like these cameras that are popping up everywhere for big-brother.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

That technology is alive and well here in the USA, not as broadly adopted as in the UK, most of that tech here is deployed in the police cruisers, not much has been deployed at intersections as yet, its coming. It is mainly used for warrants, stolen vehicles and any other outstanding citations, it can scan thousands of plates in minutes, checking them against their data base, it can also reveal if you are insured or not.

Big brother is here, has been for some time, just not to the extent it is in the UK.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=scan+license+plates&aq=f

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep ,it's almost impossible to drive with out insurance now ,not saying that anyone should. Pretty soon they will be using cams to recognize faces and check if you pay your dues.


----------

